# Continuous beep noise, wtf?



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi All,

Last night, walked into the kitchen. I could hear a continuous beep, rather like the alarm on a freezer when the temp. is to high (power cut).

I couldn't work out where it was coming from. Then I went into the garage.
It was coming from my GT-R. What the hell is that?
Unlocking and locking stopped it.


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night, walked into the kitchen. I could hear a continuous beep, rather like the alarm on a freezer when the temp. is to high (power cut).
> 
> ...


Normally where you have locked the car but one of the doors is not shut, I believe!!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope, all doors and windows closed, lights off. Didn't do it straight away. After a few hours in the garage. I'm really perplexed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

if it wasnt quite in park maybe?


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Was it a high pitched sound?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

check the gear stick?

gota be in park


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Some cars beep if you leave the indicator on.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Some cars also beep if the battery is low.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Some cars beep if you leave the indicator on.


what about a press on the horn, kk


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkswagen (for those of u old enough to remember the 80's adverts)


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The question is why did it decide something was wrong, only after several hours of ignition off?

My fave is the "not in park" idea. Maybe the cold affected the switch.

Cheers, and very merry Xmas!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

low battery or not put in P.


----------



## rslyon (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi

My car is starting to do this at night. It is constant high pitch noise until i unlock and lock.
It happens about once a month.
Anyone know for sure what it is ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I know this sounds daft but it might be the alarm system, the gtr alarm aint very loud the indicators werent flashing were they? Also it might be the battery backup siren if its going faulty


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I had this with mine. It was the Lanfree sensor, you need to switch it to winter, thats all.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I would suspect weak battery. I had the same beeps when I left my car for a week without driving.




FLYNN said:


> I had this with mine. It was the Lanfree sensor, you need to switch it to winter, thats all.


What's a Lanfree sensor if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night, walked into the kitchen. I could hear a continuous beep, rather like the alarm on a freezer when the temp. is to high (power cut).
> 
> ...


Maybe u didn't have your seat belt on


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

'Switch he LanFree sensor to winter'. - whats a LanFree sensor?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> What's a Lanfree sensor if you don't mind me asking?






Tigerruss said:


> 'Switch he LanFree sensor to winter'. - whats a LanFree sensor?


Its next the Geometer, under the Throttle propagator


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Its next the Geometer, under the Throttle propagator


Ahh.... I see.... surely you mean the Flux Capacitor? Need to keep that baby charged up proper.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Ahh.... I see.... surely you mean the Flux Capacitor? Need to keep that baby charged up proper.


Dont be silly mate, Im trying to help.

...

...Anyway, If you cant see it, just press the whirlyhurly under the gibbon


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night, walked into the kitchen. I could hear a continuous beep, rather like the alarm on a freezer when the temp. is to high (power cut).
> 
> ...


Hi WingedBeast1968,

Did you find out what this was? Mine did this last night, strange noise exactly as you described, and it didnt start until 5+ hours after parking up.. I thought it was someones house alarm, till i looked out last night, unlocked the car/locked and it stopped.

I am thinking of charging the battery? I know my car hasnt been used much in the last year by the previous owner, so maybe the battery has lost charge?

Or did you find out it is something else?

thanks

Chron


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I also had this, the morning of the Festive Hoon meet, could hear it from the garage in the kitchen, very high pitched. But was not doing it overnight.

Anyway, I went out to find the passenger window open slightly, closing this and locking the car up again, stopped it.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The question is why did it decide something was wrong, only after several hours of ignition off?
> 
> My fave is the "not in park" idea. Maybe the cold affected the switch.
> 
> Cheers, and very merry Xmas!


Had the same issue myself 2 years ago. Could hear it in the house (adjoining garage). Finally found it to be the car. Unlock, relock, never heard again.

Satan


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine has also done this twice in 18 months of owning. No idea what it is and there was no obvious reason,everything was shut/locked etc.

The first time i heard it was at about 6am one saturday morning when i was off to work. Had no idea what it was,went to work in another car and it was still going when i got home about 4pm!!

Im sure the neighbours loved listening to that all saturday.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Could it be that it crying and want's to be let out of it's cage for some spirited drive!:chuckle:

On a serious note did you ever found out what it was that was making the beep.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Fire said:


> Could it be that it crying and want's to be let out of it's cage for some spirited drive!:chuckle:
> 
> On a serious note did you ever found out what it was that was making the beep.


ha ha I like that, It does sound like a kind of weeping/whining noise :chuckle:

Mine has done it that one time when the weather was really heavy rain and very windy, i dont know if this is related to the cause tho, and its not happened since.. I will monitor it.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

I had the beep too but then I just got the car and was so excited when I got home I jumped out and turned ignition off,hand brake on to view and admire it.It turned out I forgot to put it in p that was all.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

mine did it again yesterday at 8am, weird unlock/lock stops it.. could it be a faulty battery in the siren?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Anybody ever get a serious answer to this ?

After coming back from a 2 week holiday, jumped into the car pressed the start button and heard continuous beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep - checked everything, no doors open, gear lever in Park etc so started the car and the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep did not go away. 

Have tried again this morning and the same thing, never have had an issue like this in 7 years of ownership and strange that it should start whilst the car is sitting in a nice garage on a trickle charge with a blanket on her ! 

Help peep and the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeep just wont go away !!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you need to pay it a £500 non refundable deposit to stop it...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

can't possibly comment - but if IT is worth my £500-00 of course I would !!!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Steve, welcome back.

Well I think the car has finally told you it isn't happy with the colour red and needs a respray to a faster colour - black before it will move!

How old is the battery? One of the cells may be faulty and from experience the GTR electrics can go haywire if the battery isn't 100%. I pushed the launch button once and no start just wipers, indicators, one headlight, dash lights etc flashing at me.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve, did you get the 500 rips back?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Hi Steve, welcome back.
> 
> Well I think the car has finally told you it isn't happy with the colour red and needs a respray to a faster colour - black before it will move!
> 
> How old is the battery? One of the cells may be faulty and from experience the GTR electrics can go haywire if the battery isn't 100%. I pushed the launch button once and no start just wipers, indicators, one headlight, dash lights etc flashing at me.


Ah ya see that is the problem with Black cars they never know what to do !!

Nope Battery is new and was replaced as were the tyres before the Euro tour


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chronos said:


> Steve, did you get the 500 rips back?


Can't possibly comment ............................................yet, but this but a space will be provide with the outcome (November)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Afternoon

Sounds like the car still thinks it's in neutral

You obviously have to shift into park to stop the beeeeep 

So either faulty switch/sensor around that area

+ Red ones a prone for it


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

It's definitely not the beep made by the car to tell you your not in park,it comes from the alarm. When mine first did it I thought it was a faulty house alarm somewhere in the street. It's loud enough to wake the dead and very annoying!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Found it Found it Found it 

It was the F&R PS


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I never did find out what it was. It's not done it again


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

What's an F&R PS?

One of my favourite tricks is leaving it not in P in a car park, nobody knows what the high pitch whistle is or where it's comimg from haha


----------

